# my sound card(atiixp) is not working on linux-2.6.24-gentoo-

## bijianing

I tried many times to compile the kernel by following the manual "http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml" and in myself ways, it is still not working.

first, this is my lspci:

```
ggjd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS300 Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SMBus (rev 1a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006X 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b1)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b1)

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 06)

02:04.3 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 15)

02:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 06)

02:04.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 01)

02:05.0 Multimedia video controller: NEC Corporation Dual Tuner/MPEG Encoder (rev 0b)

```

the next, I compile kernel with the configuration:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

<M> Sound card support

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (is unchecked)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   <M> Sequencer support

   <M>     Sequencer dummy clien

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

   [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

      PCI devices  --->

        <M> ATI IXP AC97 Controller   

        <M> ATI IXP Modem
```

after complied i reboot, then 

execute "emerge alsa-utils",

and execute "alsaconf"

and alsaconf said :

```
===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

it seems to be all right, then i execute following commands:

rc-update add alsasound boot

/etc/init.d/alsasound start  (display: "already started")

alsamixer (I unmuted all channel, tune the volume, and it looks all right.)

now i think it should be right, but it only looks all right, i can't hear anything, when i play mp3 with mplayer or other players.

and here is my lsmod:

```
ggjd ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                43952  0 

snd_pcm_oss            35360  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_atiixp             18060  0 

snd_ac97_codec         91296  1 snd_atiixp

snd_pcm                57732  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19972  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  7 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

ac97_bus                5760  1 snd_ac97_codec

soundcore               9312  1 snd

radeonfb               95680  0 

fb_ddc                  5888  1 radeonfb

i2c_algo_bit            8964  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             7168  1 radeonfb

i2c_core               21120  3 radeonfb,fb_ddc,i2c_algo_bit

cfbimgblt               6656  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             7168  1 radeonfb
```

and this,

```
ggjd ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 May 2008 01:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gg3.net/ ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO http://gentoo.channelx.biz/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/

Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="zh_CN.utf8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclud

e=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-china /usr/local/portage/flash"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gd

bm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl 

openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qq qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tif

f truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib ~x86" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file

 hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_a

non authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir 

disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status u

nique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm00

1 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

my laptop (NEC PC-LW900DD):

cpu:P-M 1.7GH

memery:2GB

hard disk:120GB

display:17 inch

graphic card:ATI Radeon 9700

sound card:ati ixp ac97

are there some hardware (listed by lspci) have influence on my sound card?

----------

## MadmanNero

I got this card to work some days ago and had the same trouble...

I don't really know how I got this to work but did u try to compile some stuff into the kernel instead of making modules? I'm just having a look at my last kernel configuration file and i have

<*> Sound card support

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M> Sequencer Support

<M>     Sequencer dummy client

<M> OSS Mixer API

<M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

[*] OSS Sequencer API

[*] Support old ALSA API

[*] Verbose procfs content

Generic devices --->

<M> Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard

_All_ the stuff under 

ISA devices --->

PCI devices --->

USB devices --->

PCMCIA devices --->

is compiled as module.

All the things under "Device drivers ---> Sound" not mentioned here are not activated in my kernel configuration. I guess 99% of the stuff under ISA/PCI/USB/PCMCIA devices is unnessesary but it works for me and I havn't found time yet to check which things I can leave out there.

Hope this helps. Greetz.

//EDIT: I think it's important that you have sound card support compiled into the kernel and not as module.

//EDIT2: It just came to my mind that you are usin a laptop. Some laptops have a special muting button like mine. You haven't pressed that accidently?  :Wink: 

----------

## bijianing

thank you very much, i think you understanded my words, i am pleased. because my english is poor.

and, i according your texts, compiled the kernel, but when i compile sound card support into kernel, then alsamixer said :function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. though i according http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, execute:

killall udevd; udevstart 

and still have the same error message.

after that, i compile sound card support as a module, then the error message is gone.

but still can't here any sound... 

now, i don't know how and what to do can fix my sound card. any information is appreciated.

----------

## MadmanNero

Did you recompile your modules too as you compiled your new kernel? And did you clean up the build directory before compiling?

----------

## bijianing

thank you very much for your help, 

first,  compiling kernel and compiling modules are different? i just use 

```
make && make modules_install
```

i think i did it, right?

second, i didn't clean before compile indeed,  i am sorry, i will try it.

----------

## MadmanNero

You did it right just try with the additional "make clean".

```
make clean && make && make modules_install

```

----------

## bijianing

my friends, you are right, i did make clean, and the error message is gone.

but, it just likes before, everythings just looks right, i can't here anything, it is so strange!! 

i am confused. can you give me some suggestions..... thanks very much.

----------

## MadmanNero

I'm just guessing now. But did you try to get sound from within the console (I mean from outside X). Try to play an mp3 file from a console. Does that work? If you get the mp3 file to play sound inside a console and you have no sound in KDE then your basic configuration is correct but you need to check your kde configuration.

I'm using gnome and I can choose under System--->Configuration--->Audio from different output methods. The ones I can choose from are ALSA, ESD and OSS. I can choose my mixer there too which is "ATI IXP (Alsa mixer)" . Don't know about KDE but there should be something like that too.

----------

